# DSLR auf Touren mitnehmen? Wenn Ja, wie?



## jesh99 (12. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute!

Ich möchte meine DSLR auf Bike-Touren mitnehmen und bin auf der Suche nach Tipps wie ich sie optimal schützen kann. Ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach nem teurem Rucksack. Ich hab einfach ziemlich Angst das ihr durch Erschütterungen oder durch nen Stutz was passieren könnte. Hab ne ziemlich hochwertige Nikon.
Mich würde einfach mal interessieren wie ihr das macht. Habt ihr spezielle Rucksäcke oder wickelt ihr sie in etwas ein?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Salute


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Februar 2014)

DSLRs und vor allem objektive können mehr ab als man einer glaub, selbst bei stürzen passiert oftmals garnix, Erschütterungen sind grundsätzlich egal.

deine frage an sich ist schwer zu verstehen, du willst Kamera schützen zusätzlich zum Rucksack/tasche?
dann halt mehr polstern oder in plastifolie zusätzlich einwickeln wenns um Regenschutz geht oder regenhaube über rucksack.

wie du selber sagst, in ne kameratasche oder Rucksack fertig mehr geht eigentlich nimma wenns um die grundlegenden schutz geht.



jesh99 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach nem teurem Rucksack.....
> .... Habt ihr spezielle Rucksäcke oder wickelt ihr sie in etwas ein?


 
du suchst keinen Rucksack.... dann fragst wiederrum nach nem Rucksack?

Rucksack ist auf jeden fall die einzige sinvolle Option ne DSLR am rad mithaben zu können und sich noch mit dem rad bewegen können.

hier siest wie ne DSLR sauber verstaut ist, besser geht's ned.
ne Kamera schluckt nun mal nen ganzen Rucksack, sollte man auch bedenken.......

trekker-wanderer nehmen meist ne kleinere fototasche und schnallen sich die tasche vorne zwischen den beiden rucksackgurten fest um die Kamera immer griffbereit zu haben.



jesh99 schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach mal interessieren wie ihr das macht.


 
keine DSLR mitzunehmen viel zu klobig, damit entfällt die ganze transportproblematik.
 gibt ja schon lange das EVIL-systemkamerakonzept.
hier von nem biker.

warum ist einfach beantwortet.
zitat aus dem blog:


> Ich brauche etwas, was dahin kann, wo eine klassische DSLR nicht hin kann. In die Jacken- oder Trikottasche nämlich. Und auf diese Weise dahin, wo man eine große DSLR oder große Fototasche nicht mit hinnehmen darf oder nicht mit hinnehmen will. Zum Beispiel: auf mein Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_frink (12. Februar 2014)

Moin

immer die gleich geilen Antworten hier: geht nicht, geht nur, wenn du was neues kaufst, blablubb

Ich kann nur empfehlen, vor der Tour zu entscheiden, was wichtig ist und mitsoll. D.h. Body, ein Objektiv, ein Blitz. Soll die Kamera schnell verfügbar sein, so würde ich aus Schaumstoff, der aber nicht zu weich ist, eine Form basteln, die die Kamera mit Objektiv gut umschließt und einfach ein Handtuch zusammengefaltet darüber legen. (Blitz in Tuch einwickeln) Evtl. schießt du dir ne alte Fototasche aus der Bucht und bastelst sie entsprechend um. Ist dein Rucksack groß genug, so kannst du eine kleine Fototasche einfach reinquetschen - so habe ich es öfter gemacht, das hat aber den Nachteil, dass die Kamera nicht gleich verfügbar ist, da man erst die Kamera aus der Tasche friemeln muss. Wichtig ist, dass im Rucksack keine beweglichen Teile mehr sind, die die Kamera beschädigen können, und keine Teile der Kamera schutzlos bis zur Außenhülle des Rucksacks reichen.

Würde ich was neu kaufen, fände ich das Evoc Prinzip ganz gut, da gibts dann extra Kamerainlays für die Rucksäcke http://www.evocsports.com/photo/new-cb-6l-camera-block.html


Schöne Grüße...


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Februar 2014)

john_frink schrieb:


> immer die gleich geilen Antworten hier: geht nicht, geht nur, wenn du was neues kaufst, blablubb


 
solltest mal genauer lesen:


> deine frage an sich ist schwer zu verstehen, du willst Kamera schützen zusätzlich zum Rucksack/tasche?
> *dann halt mehr polstern* oder in plastifolie zusätzlich einwickeln wenns um Regenschutz geht oder regenhaube über Rucksack.


 
mehr Input hat deine aussage schlussendlich auch ned.

der andere punkt war nur die einfach Tatsache:
das ne DSLR schnell man den ganzen Rucksack beanschprucht.
somit die frage welche sich daraus ergibt:
wo tu ich meine restliche Ausrüstung hin die ich auch gern auf ne längere tour mithaben will.....


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Februar 2014)

wenn du dir nen Einsatz für dein jetzigen Rücksack machst ,sollte da nix dran passieren ,aber mit schnell dran kommen is ja dann nich ..da diese speziellen Cam Rücksäcke ja ganz anders aufgebaut sind und man seitlich dran kommt .... was du nich ausser acht lassen solltest ,was passiert dir bei nem Stürz ,wenn du auffen Rücken zb fällst ,wo die Cam drin is ?????


----------



## lubri (18. März 2014)

ich kann nur empfehlen günstige kamerataschen inlays bei ebay zu kaufen und diese sind für jeden rucksack! was stürze angeht, würde ich mit na teuren ,großen kombi entsprechend fahren.


----------



## Wooly (18. März 2014)

jesh99 schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach ziemlich Angst das ihr durch Erschütterungen oder durch nen Stutz was passieren könnte. Hab ne ziemlich hochwertige Nikon.



ich nehme einfach immer meine normale DSLR Tasche/Holster mit, die ich in einem normalen Bikrucksack so verstaut habe, das ich gut/schnell rankomme. Entscheide mich halt vor der Tour für ein (Zoom)Objektiv. So empfindlich sind die modernen Kameras nicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. März 2014)

Wooly schrieb:


> ich nehme einfach immer meine normale DSLR Tasche/Holster mit.


 
jup,
oder in ein Einschlagtuch, das ganze in ruckack gelegt und gut ist es....
so empfindlich wie man glaubt sind die modernen teile eh ned.


----------



## alf2013 (19. März 2014)

ich hab meine kamera einfach mit dem trageriemen über/um die schulter hängen. eine kamera, die in einer tasche ist, kann ich nicht gebrauchen (braucht viel zu viel zeit, um sie herauszunehmen und wieder zu verstauen). bezüglich sturz - ich flieg halt einfach nicht hin ... (mag aber auch ohne kamera nicht hinfallen. so als gedanke ...)

es gibt aber auch eine recht gute halterung für den schultergurt. ist eine schiene, mit einer befestigungsmöglichkeit an der stativschraube. werd schauen, ob ich den link finde.


----------



## vitaminc (19. März 2014)

Ich hab es mir ganz einfach gemacht:
Habe die Amazon Kamera-Schultertasche gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-R...F8&qid=1395238157&sr=8-1&keywords=DSLR+Tasche

Da kommt die DSLR rein, sitzt bombenfest.
Die Schultertasche kommt dann einfach in meinen Dakine Apex Rucksack.
Wenn ich die Kamera dann raushole, mach ich Reißverschluss des Dakine auf, den Reißverschluss der Schultertasche, und ziehe die Kamera einfach raus.

Wer noch einen Schultergurt brauch, ich kenne keinen besseren als diesen hier:
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1091705


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. März 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> ich hab meine kamera einfach mit dem trageriemen über/um die schulter hängen.


 
müsste die kamera nicht gerade nach unten???
da knallst doch die ganze zeit beim strampeln mit den knieen gegen die Kamera oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (21. März 2014)

der riemen muß eher kurz eingestellt sein. dann geht es. sicherlich nicht die ideale lösung. aber was solls ...


----------



## pixxelbiker (22. März 2014)

ich klink mich hier mal ein... im vergangenen jahr hab ich mich auch länger mit dem thema beschäftigt,da ich auch gern mal mehr als 1 linse dabeihab... was ich auf keinen fall wollte war ein 3. bikerucksack fürs equipment der unnötig geld kostet...
am ende bin ich auf den bereits erwähnten evoc einsatz für rucksäcke gestoßen, kostet ca 60 euro und macht das was er soll, nämlich mein equipment auf touren sicher aufbewahren und ggf abpolstern 
der einsatz fasst in meinem fall problemlos eine eos 6D samt bg, ein lichtstarkes tele, sowie 2 festbrennweiten, einen blitz und ein stativkissen, selbst dann ist noch genug platz um darin noch die bullet 5s samt brustgurt zu verstauen.
das ganze wiegt dann freilich etwas mehr und ist in der kombi auch nur dabei wenn ich wirklich alles brauch, ansonsten befindet sich darin der body mit angesetzter bestbrennweite oder eben angesetztem tele, der übrigen platz kann dann für die futterei, actioncam inkl brustgurt,eine regenschutzjacke, microfleece etc verwendet werden...
vorteil des einsatzes ist das die aufteilung beliebig verändert werden und nach eigenen bedürfnissen angepasst werden kann, der einsatz hat sowohl in meinen damaligen deuter bike1 gepasst, ebenso wie in den osprey escapist tourenrucksack.
hier nochmal der link zum produkt:
http://www.evocsports.com/photo/cb-camera-block.html


----------



## FX86 (23. April 2014)

Für den Transport im Rucksack nehme ich Sicherheitshalber immer das Objektiv ab. Ansonsten wird die Kammera und das Objektiv in ein Frotiehandtuch eingeschlagen, in eine Plastiktüte getan und im Rucksack verstaut. Falls man doch mal auf den Rücken stürzt hat man das Problem, dass einem die Sachen eher verletzten oder zumindest ein paar blaue Flecken bescheren.


----------



## computerteddy (23. April 2014)

Ich habe die DSLR mit dem Standardobjektiv in der Klickfix-Lenkertasche, Zusatzobjektiv oder sonstiges im Rucksack. Letztes Jahr war im Klickfox sogar noch die Videokamera mit drin. (Die Rennradadfahrer haben alle etwas komisch geguckt, aber das haben die sowieso, da ich der Einzige mit MTB dort war)


----------



## syscoblah (23. April 2014)

Eine genialöe Lösung die ich einmal sah (wo war das nur...): eine selbstgebaute Trägereinrichtung, die stramm vor die Brust geschnallt war. Daraus lugte das Objektiv heraus. Der Body war in der (Neopren?)-Tasche sicher verpackt. Die ganze Tasche war mit X-förmigen Riemen über die Schultern und den Oberkörper verbunden. Ähnlich wie diese Baby-Trage-Beutel, nur nach vorne zeigend und leichter. Fand ich sehr zweckmäßig. Wenn man denn mit der DSLR unterwegs sein will. Wenn...
..für mich jedenfalls kommt´s (vorerst) nicht in Frage. Evtl. später mal, wenn jemand anderes mein anderes Gepäck schleppt. Wär sicher interessant.


----------



## malacho (24. April 2014)

Ich fahr jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren mit einem Lowepro Flipside 200 rum. Am Anfang hatte ich auch ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich Singletrails o.ä. gefahren bin. Nach ein paar Stürzen und keinerlei Schäden an DSLR oder Objektiven, hat sich dieses schlechte Gefühl jedoch gelegt. Trotzdem fahr ich vorsichtiger, wenn ich meine DSLR dabei habe. Ich transportier die Cam nicht mit angesetztem Objektiv, da mir die Gefahr, das Bajonett zu beschädigen, zu hoch ist. Ich habe immer ein Standardzoom und ein Sigma 150-500 OS mit dabei. Der Rucksack ist nicht teuer und auch nach langen Touren quasi nicht zu spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (24. April 2014)

syscoblah schrieb:


> Eine genialöe Lösung die ich einmal sah (wo war das nur...): eine selbstgebaute Trägereinrichtung, die stramm vor die Brust geschnallt war. Daraus lugte das Objektiv heraus. ....


 
gibt haufen fertige taschen die nur mit gurten angeschnallt werden, warum solls selbstgebaut gewessen sein?
und das das obbjektiv rausgestanden ist vermutlich noch nach vorne kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, wie soll da der kameraschutz funktionieren.
hier ne typische mit gurten an die brust fixierte tasche.
bei der ortlieb aquazoom werden von wanderern die gurte abgemacht und die tasche direkt an rucksackgurten drangeklippst, dann ist das teil ebenfalls stramm vor der brust und griffbereit.
für nen wanderer ne tolle Option, da in aufrechter Position ne gewichtsverteilung von hinten durch Rucksack und vorne, von der cam stattfindet.

fürs  rad ist so ne lösung totaller unsin,
das 1-2KG gewicht baumelt an der brust in gebückter Position zieht nach unten, das ganze verursacht Kreuzschmerzen und die Kamera ist immer dabei in den lenker zu knallen,
schlicht und einfach gesagt, egal wie man ne monstercam an die brust fixieren auf dem rad  ist sowas unsin.

Rucksack die einzige Option.


----------



## syscoblah (25. April 2014)

LOL...Rückenschmerzen wegen der vorne angeschnallten Kamera...

Doch doch, das _ist_ eine geniale Idee. Denn der einzige Zweck eine Kamera mitzunehmen ist es Bilder und Bewegtbilder zu machen. Und JA, die Linse schaute vorne raus. Warum? Na, weil man dann mit diesem System hervorragende Aufnahgmen und Videos während der Fahrt machen konnte. Mit diesem System wurde ein ausgezeichneter Film gedreht und dann die Aufnahmetechnik dargestellt (evtl. erinnert sich hier sogar einer dran, war erst letztes Jahr). Der Sportsfreund, der das gemacht hatte, hat dieses System regelmäßig auf seinen Touren und erstellt damit nahezu professionelle Clips. Da kann keine GoPro dagegen anstinken.

Na, ich würde meine D7 dennoch nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. April 2014)

syscoblah schrieb:


> Na, weil man dann mit diesem System hervorragende Aufnahgmen und Videos während der Fahrt machen konnte.


 
und wozu sollte man da nen DSLR Ziegelstein vorne an der brust hängen haben?
wie oben schon gesagt gibt's systemkameras die 3-4 mal weniger wiegen und sowiso das ende der DSLR Dinosaurier eingeläutet haben.
und im Bereich Video sytemkameras von anbegin an ne haushohe Überlegenheit hatten und haben......

logisch gibt's leute die an ihren Antiquitäten festhalten. dafür muss man halt auch Verständnis haben.


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2014)

> wie oben schon gesagt gibt's systemkameras die 3-4 mal weniger wiegen und sowiso das ende der DSLR Dinosaurier eingeläutet haben.



Das sind nur Spekulationen, gute Bilder machense alle, aber nicht zu unterschätzen ist die Objektivvielfalt für die DSLR Dinosaurier, zumindest für Nikon und Canon, zudem das Handling, nicht jeder kommt mit einer fummeligen/kleineren Kamera zurecht. Systemkameras mit nem vorgeschnallten Teleobjektiv sind übrigens auch nicht "klein".

Eines ist aber sicher, die normalen/günstigen Kompaktkameras sind wohl die großen Verlierer, da die Smartphones immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen wenn es um Fotos geht, die Bildqualität (z.B. Nokia Lumia 1020) mind. auf Augenhöhe, viele der Standard-Kompakte bereits überlegen ist. Edelkompakte sind NOCH außen vor..


----------



## alf2013 (25. April 2014)

ich hab sie aus dem grund über meiner schulter (diagonal), weil eine Kamera, die im Rucksack ist, wird erfahrungsgemäß nicht verwendet. halt ich auch so beim wandern, klettern, klettersteige oder schitouren/schneeschuhwandern.

wenn ich was seh, was ich fotografieren will: stehenbleiben, fotomachen, weiterfahren. wenn ich erst den Rucksack runternehmen muß, das ding rausholen, dann den Rucksack hinstellen, etc. ... das wär mich einfach zu aufwändig.

und es ist nix mit knie. der riemen muß nur etwas kürzer eingestellt werden ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. April 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> aber nicht zu unterschätzen ist die Objektivvielfalt für die DSLR Dinosaurier, zumindest für Nikon und Canon.


 
was soll da so grossartig sein, ich verwende das mft formt, ein sehr junges System, da gibt's jetzt schon mal über 60+ objektive zur Auswahl, mit nem Adapter kann ich zudem jedes Altglas verwenden, somit die Auswahl unbegrenzt......



vitaminc schrieb:


> zudem das Handling, nicht jeder kommt mit einer fummeligen/kleineren Kamera zurecht.


 
Systems gibt's in jeder grössenordnung + Formgebung, somit auch gegenüber DSLR um ein vielfaches flexibler im handling, da DSLRs ein 0815 design haben wo eine der anderen gleicht wie ein ei dem anderen.....

wenn ich ne System will die wie ne DSLR aufgebaut ist und ähnlich riesig ist wie ne DSLR nehm ich beispielsweise ne GH3.
wenn ich mit dem handling von ner DSLR überhaupst ned klar komme"wie meine Wenigkeit" nem ich was das geradliniger"klassisch" geformt ist und besser zu bedienen.

die Auswahl ist schlicht und einfach jetzt schon überdimensional, für jeden gibt's was passendes."Tendenz trotzdem steigend"


resüme :
anstatt sich Ewigkeiten kopfzerbrechen zu machen wie man den die alten DSLRs"Ziegelsteine" sinvoll transportieren kann, was mit Einschränkungen mit nem Rucksack ja noch geht.
würd ich mir grundsätzlich mal über das ganze kamerasystem Gedanken machen, da ist der kompfortgewinn um das xx-fache grösser. mein steck ich in die Hosentasche und gut ist es.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Eines ist aber sicher, die normalen/günstigen Kompaktkameras sind wohl die großen Verlierer, da die Smartphones immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen wenn es um Fotos geht,.


 
jup stimmt zu 100%.
genauso wie Systems den DSLR markt verschluckt, werden smartphones die "normalen" kompakten verschlingen/ überflüssig machen.


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2014)

> was soll da so grossartig sein, ich verwende das mft formt, ein sehr junges System, da gibt's jetzt schon mal über 60+ objektive zur Auswahl, mit nem Adapter kann ich zudem jedes Altglas verwenden, somit die Auswahl unbegrenzt......



Sicher dass Du die Gläser genauso an einer Systemkamera verwenden kannst wie an einer DSLR mit Stangenantrieb?
Es mag sein dass die kleinen DSLR vom Markt verschwinden werden, auch wenn man die Preislich hinterhergeschmissen bekommt, aber SemiPro und SLR sind nach wie vor gesetzt !!



> wenn ich ne System will die wie ne DSLR aufgebaut ist und ähnlich riesig ist wie ne DSLR nehm ich beispielsweise ne GH3.
> wenn ich mit dem handling von ner DSLR überhaupst ned klar komme"wie meine Wenigkeit" nem ich was das geradliniger"klassisch" geformt ist und besser zu bedienen.



Das ist ne Geschmackssache und rein subjektiv. Ich verstehe meine Nikon blind, was nicht heisst das ich nicht auch mit anderen Systemen zurecht kommen könnte, aber ich mag einfach die Bedienung von Nikon, viele Direkttasten, selten ins Menu gehen zu müssen, ..



> genauso wie Systems den DSLR markt verschluckt, werden smartphones die "normalen" kompakten verschlingen/ überflüssig machen.



Man kann viel darüber mutmaßen, spekulieren, .. es hängt letztendlich auch davon ab, was die beiden Großen (Nikon+Canon) in Zukunft machen werden. Sony und Olympus drängen natürlich stark in den Consumermarkt, bei den Pro's regieren wohl Nikon+Canon weiterhin mit sehr großem Abstand.


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. April 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Sicher dass Du die Gläser genauso an einer Systemkamera verwenden kannst wie an einer DSLR mit Stangenantrieb?


 
hast mich erwischt natürlich nicht jedes Altglas aber sehr sehr viele, gibt da natürlich sondermodelle..... rein manuelle linsen auf jeden fall die meisten verwendbar auch viele 40 jahre alte klopper.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Das ist ne Geschmackssache und rein subjektiv.,...


 
ist es doch immer.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Sony und Olympus drängen natürlich stark in den Consumermarkt, bei den Pro's regieren wohl Nikon+Canon weiterhin mit sehr großem Abstand.


 
absolut nicht, gibt schon einige Systems die mit den besten DSLRs locker mithalten, wenn man dann noch bedenkt das Systems eine extreme Entwicklung durchmachen , DSLRs dagegen seit jahren fast auf dem fleck stehen.....rest kann man sich denken.

hier ein nettes Beispiel:
2 absolute Foto Freaks unterhalten sich nach jahrelangen DSLR Nutzung über Systeme.
der linke herr hält noch an ner DSLR fest......., der rechte herr wurde offen für neues und hat seine 4000€ DSLR entsorgt, sich ne 700€ system besorgt und ist damit überglücklich.

DSLRs werden austerben egal obs in 2 jahren oder 6 jahren sein wird ist nun mal Tatsache.
genauso wie es sicher war das röhrenfernseher durch digitalpanel abgelösst wurden wo manch einer vermuttet hat das beides zusammen lange parallel existieren wird....


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2014)

> absolut nicht, gibt schon einige Systems die mit den besten DSLRs locker mithalten, wenn man dann noch bedenkt das Systems eine extreme Entwicklung durchmachen , DSLRs dagegen seit jahren fast auf dem fleck stehen.....rest kann man sich denken.



In Sachen Bildqualität sind beide Systeme auf ähnlichem Niveau, mal abgesehen von paar wenigen Anwendungen, bei denen zumindest FX/SLR noch die Speerspitze darstellt, ich denke da u.a. an Action, ist aber auch nur noch ne Frage der Zeit..



> 2 absolute Foto Freaks unterhalten sich nach jahrelangen DSLR Nutzung über Systeme.



Kenne ich bereits, daran erkennt man auch, warum z.B. FX-Vollformat eben noch lange nicht zum alten Eisen gehört. Nicht jeder kommt mit nem elektronischen Sucher zurecht, der andere brauch mehr Direktzugriffe mit vielen Knöpfen usw.. 
Derzeit spielen die Systemkameras im Bereich Foto nur einen Vorteil aus: Gewicht+Größe, aber auch wer mit Systemkameras im Pro-Bereich unterwegs ist, wird solch eine Kamera niemals in seiner Jackentasche mitführen können, weil lichtstarke Objektive sind auch bei Systemkameras einfach noch zu schwer/groß.



> DSLRs werden austerben egal obs in 2 jahren oder 6 jahren sein wird ist nun mal Tatsache.
> genauso wie es sicher war das röhrenfernseher durch digitalpanel abgelösst wurden wo manch einer vermuttet hat das beides zusammen lange parallel existieren wird....



Naja, ich habe so einige Debatten darüber durchgelesen. Wer den Umstieg mal durchgeführt hat, der wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu DSLR/FX zurückgehen, das Problem ist halt die Masse da draußen, gerade bei den Pro's, die jahrelang schon mit Nikon+Canon fotografieren, die müssen weiterhin bedient werden, und es bleibt abzuwarten was Nikon und Canon zukünftig machen werden. Inwieweit Sony mit den neuen Alpha 7 (Vollformat) eine Rolle spielen wird, k.A. aber auch diese Lücke zu den SLR wurde damit dann geschlossen.

Ich bin weiterhin bei DSLR angesiedelt, da mir ein Umstieg NOCH zu kostspielig wäre. Viele der Nikon-Objektive die ne Hammerqualität bieten, gerade im Festbrennweitenbereich, kriegt man halt echt für wenig Geld hinterhergeschmissen. Bei Systemkameras würden mich gleichwertige Objektive ein VIELFACHES kosten.


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. April 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> aber auch wer mit Systemkameras im Pro-Bereich unterwegs ist, wird solch eine Kamera niemals in seiner Jackentasche mitführen können, weil lichtstarke Objektive sind auch bei Systemkameras einfach noch zu schwer/groß.


 
naja mein 1.7F ist 25mm lang, mit dem Body 30mm komm ich auf 55mm gesammtlänge, das stopf ich öfters mal in die Hosentasche."mit kleiner beule halt"

in den nächsten jahren wollen die Hersteller noch mehr rausholen in dem berreich"zwecks bauformoptimierung", aber selbst das jetzige Angebot ist schon richtig nett.



vitaminc schrieb:


> die jahrelang schon mit Nikon+Canon fotografieren, die müssen weiterhin bedient werden, und es bleibt abzuwarten was Nikon und Canon zukünftig machen werden.


 
jup ist einer der punkte warum das aussterben sehr langsam passiert, da zu viele an altem festhalten....
hier noch was nettes.
Canon und Nikon haben ja auch im systembereich nen versuch gestarten"canon m,nikon 1" und "totalle flops" abgeliefert.
darum wollen sie die DSLR kuh noch solange melken wie es geht, sobald die verkaufszahlen aber zu sehr ins rot gehen werden sie beide aus dem markt aussteigen müssen ob sie wollen oder nicht.

das ist einfach die Logik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (25. April 2014)

Eure Diskussion hat was von "Stirbt 26 Zoll aus?"


----------



## malacho (25. April 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Eure Diskussion hat was von "Stirbt 26 Zoll aus?"



Und hat dabei nichts mehr mit dem Thema des Erstellers zu tun.


----------



## vitaminc (26. April 2014)

Naja, es hat so viel damit zu tun, das Lorenz4510 versucht zu sagen, dass man kein Geld mehr in eine DSLR-Tasche investieren brauch, weil man besser gleich auf die zukunftsweisende Systemkamera setzen sollte.


----------



## Velo-X (26. April 2014)

Systemkameras auf DSLR-Niveau - na klar!
Aber MFT - das ist schon einen Schenkelklopfer wert.
Das ist das erste System das sich verabschieden wird.
Das der Spiegel verschwinden wird; daran habe ich keine Zweifel, aber große Sensoren nicht - die werden eher noch größer.
Vielleicht können aber MFT-Sensoren noch einer Zweitverwertung in zukünftigen Smartphones zugeführt werden.


----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2014)

Schwachsinnige Diskussion. Es kommt wie beim Rad drauf an, wer tritt, bzw. wer hinter der Kamera steht. Wer nicht fotografieren kann, der wird auch mit einer 6000 EUR Ausrüstung nur Scheiz Bilder abliefern. Inzwischen haben alle Kameras ab einem bestimmten Preisniveau eine Qualität erreicht, die für den "Amateurbereich" vollkommen ausreichend ist. Werden Pixelzähler, Bokeh Fetischisten etc. aber nie begreifen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. April 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Das der Spiegel verschwinden wird; daran habe ich keine Zweifel, aber große Sensoren nicht - die werden eher noch größer.


 
sieste ja an der sony A7r, das auch das vollformat Segment in Zukunft abgedeckt wird, andere werden logischerweise kommen.



Velo-X schrieb:


> Vielleicht können aber MFT-Sensoren noch einer Zweitverwertung in zukünftigen Smartphones zugeführt werden.


 
das ist eher unsin,
mft/APS-C wird auch in Zukunft im mittelklassebereich von reinen kameras ein gängiges Format bleiben.

ich glaub du hast noch nie die Dimensionen von solchen sensoren gesehn?
dann wüsstest du nämlich, das es unmöglich ist so nen monstersensor jemals in ein Smartphone zu bekommen ohne das es"mitsammt objektiv" 3cm+ dicke erreicht.

es gibt nun mal auch in der Physik grenzen.
wo man Sachen berücksichten muss wie die lichtverteilung von ner Optik und dem notwendigem mindestabstand zum sensor welche nie unterschritten werden können.

nen 1" sensor halt ich aber noch für machbar ohne das ein Smartphone zu dick werden würde.
ich denk mal das ganze ist mit ca 1,5cm bis 2cm gerät-gesammtdicke im möglichen berreich.


----------



## Velo-X (26. April 2014)

Das mit der Smartphoneverwertung war auch nicht ernst gemeint und ich weis genau wie groß die Sensoren sind.
(7 Kameras zu Hause, davon 3 Spiegelreflex, 2 mit Vollformat und 1 APS-C)


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. April 2014)

meins war aber ernst gemeint,
rekordjäger sony hat es ja zum Beispiel nen 1/1.2" sensor in ein Smartphone zu stopfen realisiert und das ganze ist nur bei ~1,5cm geblieben, das sony sogar nen 1" versuch wagen wird trau ich ihnen zu.

aber ab nem gewissen punkt geht hat nix mehr auch wenn mans wollen würde.


----------

